
Announcing Quickref: a global documentation project for Common Lisp - zeveb
http://www.didierverna.net/blog/index.php?post/2017/12/13/Announcing-Quickref%3A-a-global-documentation-project-for-Common-Lisp
======
zeveb
The direct link is: [http://quickref.common-lisp.net/](http://quickref.common-
lisp.net/)

It looks pretty cool, although it appears to only understand Markdown & plain
text READMEs, not org-mode. Adding that is just a Simple Matter of
Programming, though:-)

